# POLL: How long do you leave Yeast on the stirplate before surrendering



## idzy (25/2/14)

My bloody yeasties just don't seem to want to wake up! Poll started!


----------



## Yob (25/2/14)

There isn't an option for has never failed


----------



## Yob (25/2/14)

Need more info on your starter.. Volume, age of yeast, etc..


----------



## sp0rk (25/2/14)

I've been yelled at on american forums (general interest forums with brewing subforms) for leaving a smack pack for longer than 12 hours, and having a stirplate going for longer than 12 hours as well
I usually leave my smack pack for 24-48 hours and then the starter for another 48 or so
Or if I'm stepping up, it's closer to a week...


----------



## hoppinmad (25/2/14)

I am very patient with old packs of liquid yeast (old as in 1 to 2 years old). Sometimes populations are so low you don't get any sign of activity on the stir plate. I will usually turn off the stirrer after 5 or 6 days (say for example a 500 ml starter), leave to settle for 1 day. Taste and if I still get sweetness I am pretty confident i would be wasting my time going any further. After a few days in a small volume of wort at 1.035-1.040 if there is no drop then I would say... time to let go


----------



## idzy (25/2/14)

Okay, so I bought some yeast packs from G&G at the end of Dec. They were new as of the start of Dec. I turned them all with DME, poured 1/4 in each brew of each variety (about 4) and put 3/4 in 3 mason jars. Kept them in the fridge for 2 months and opened up. Realising I probably should have washed. They did have some slight pressure even though they were being stored at Fridge temps. Feeling maybe the pressure has ruptured the cell walls... Will put this down to a noob mistake. 2 starters have been subbed on and off the stirplate since Thursday, but no Krausen. Think thems yeasties are dead.

One starter is 3.5 litres, the other is 2.5 litres. I didn't really step up either. Just threw the 3 pints of each in and them added some fresh DME. For a few days I thought maybe it was the temperature and have moved next to computer in the study a bit hotter, still no Krausen.

Idzy


----------



## Yob (25/2/14)

Viability is something you need to understand mate, there is a stepping calculator about the place, low viability means you need to stop up from small volumes to get to the correct pitch, you are basically under pitching which will stress the yeast where you want them to be happy, there are calculators about to help this process


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (25/2/14)

Don't give up mate I never get a krausen on my stirplate. 
As well its another time that a refractomter is handy. 
I read on here that you shouldn't pitch a smakpack that's not showing activity. 
The only time I've had a dead ferment on the stirplate was when I pitched a non active smakpack .



That's three very old ones ready to go. My problem is not having two plates.


----------



## amcqueen (25/2/14)

Yob said:


> Viability is something you need to understand mate, there is a stepping calculator about the place, low viability means you need to stop up from small volumes to get to the correct pitch, you are basically under pitching which will stress the yeast where you want them to be happy, there are calculators about to help this process


+1


----------



## beerbog (25/2/14)

24 - 48 hours, and the size of the starter depends on how old the yeast is to start. If very old, start small and slowly build up. If within date, I throw straight into either a 1 or 1.5L starter. Put it in the fridge until it all drops, decant, raise to room temp and pitch. :beerbang:


----------



## idzy (25/2/14)

They look like starters... Just don't want to waste a batch if they ain't working. Maybe I should pour off a little bit and create a new starter.


----------



## Yob (26/2/14)

Check out Mr Malty and play with the viability calculator and then the stepped yeast calculator, both links can be found on the useful links page on my site mate.


----------

